# Trying to get back into backpacking



## Blixed64 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello all, 
For about 6 months when I was 14 I was a part of an outward bound program that took 5 day backpacking expeditions through mostly the White Mountains every week.  I learned a lot but I've forgotten a lot of it (I'm 26 now) but I had some extra money and I bought the same gear I used to have for my outward bound program for myself and my girlfriend.  I don't want to start out going out for a week but I do want to plan maybe three days for us to hike a nice loop that maybe takes us by some moving or still water.  I never had to plan the trips myself but we would work with the guides as they planned. This is a round about way of asking but how should I go planning a 3 day backpacking trip? We are both in good shape and exercise regularly but I don't want to jump in too fast. how many miles a day would be good? I know it depends on how much elevation you're covering. How can I find trails that I can hike? Where are the best backpacking trails (no campground areas)? I know it's sort of a broad question but I'd like to go Columbus Day weekend so I wanted plenty of time to plan. Any info would be very helpful. Thanks a lot guys I hope to be participating a lot once we start going often.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 5, 2015)

Vermont, NYS and NH are all pretty nice come Columbus, but there's always Maine for another alternative(where else..duh;-)).  It has plenty of some nice areas, some small to medium mtns...with trails and campsites..just some gates here & there with obnoxious fees..but quite a few are on the Parks and Lands links of the state website...fwiw.

http://www.maine.gov/dacf/parks/get...ans/moosehead_region_nonmotor_trailsplan.html

The link is down inside the state Parks and Lands link, go up the links to find more.

*They're just opening a trail on the north side of Number #4 Mtn..(Greenville + ~15mi NNE) on Friday...  They have a new trail accessing the summit of Big Squaw(Moose) Mtn...(described on website) as well...

$.01


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Where do you live? and/or where do you want to go backpacking? There's so many places to go, you need to narrow it down a little for us. Give us a State at least.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 5, 2015)

Start by reading: http://www.mountainwanderer.com/ If your visiting Lincoln NH stop in and talk - this guy know the Whites like nobody else. The store is loaded with books and maps. Whenever I drive through Lincoln If there's any place I stop it's here.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 5, 2015)

The two of you may also want to do an overnight or two before taking on any longer trips.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2015)

I started hiking last year for first time not being very healthy and probably did 3 miles or so in 7 hours then year later due that same hike in 4 hours and due about 7.5 miles in 5 hours haven't done overnight yet though yet.. Get hiking sticks and great fitting boots. Enjoy your hike so many great spots in north east for hiking some info and pictures in trips reports my me and others.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 7, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I started hiking last year for first time not being very healthy and probably did 3 miles or so in 7 hours then year later due that same hike in 4 hours and due about 7.5 miles in 5 hours haven't done overnight yet though yet.. Get hiking sticks and great fitting boots. Enjoy your hike so many great spots in north east for hiking some info and pictures in trips reports my me and others.



Maybe the new Bong had something to do with your new found vigor?


----------

